# Pogo's Doodles



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2018)

Been in the fandom for what feels like a good while. Been happily hopping around browsing pages and thread posts and its been fun interacting with you folk. Here's a small collection of drawings and doodles. I should really thank a few specific people for making my days a bit more enjoyable but it's too embarassing to say, so i wont.


Spoiler: Art Trades



Here are some nice drawings i recieved from people via art trade.
www.furaffinity.net: Trade: Pogo Bogo by PercyD
www.furaffinity.net: Pogo by SmolSammichOwO
www.furaffinity.net: s c r o o g e by krawgr
www.furaffinity.net: [Art Trade] Pogo by Juju-Z
www.furaffinity.net: A grey domestic cat walking along a picket fence by ChickenThief
www.furaffinity.net: Pogo by RikyFurFox
www.furaffinity.net: A Pogo by Asherion
www.furaffinity.net: Pogo in the rain by Denburrito
www.furaffinity.net: .:[AT]:. Pogo on FA Forums by Kumatori


soulfire004 said:


> Here you go @Pogo


(And Art i recieved by request)


Mooshi_deer said:


> Here you are!
> View attachment 51122
> View attachment 51123
> View attachment 51124





cinzel said:


> View attachment 52186
> #20 pogo





Pogo said:


> @RomieTears
> View attachment 54152





cattoo-cat said:


> Here you go! I had lots of fun drawing him! he has a very cure design ^^ does he have a name?
> View attachment 56130


(This next one wasnt a trade but Ravo included pogo in his story) ^^
www.furaffinity.net: Hay There by Ravofox





Spoiler: Writings



Here's a link to a interactive story i wrote.
forums.furaffinity.net: Burning Mountain (An Interactive Story)


> Fox and pig discuss the lunar new year.
> ------------------
> Pig and fox have a chat.
> Lunar new year was tomorrow and Pig said lots of conflict and lots of concerns we're left unresolved. This had pig worried about the new year. "Worry not for the future pig." said the fox in a fortune tellers garb, "rest assured you'll have good fortune in the year of the pig".
> ...








Spoiler: Tune



www.furaffinity.net: Campana [commission | loopable] by Guifrog
:J Gui frog made a great tune. Have a listen while browsing.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Pogo (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2018)

(The above drawing was made using bluejay's original sketch. Thanks dude)


----------



## Pogo (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## PercyD (Jan 7, 2019)

I love this simple storybook style~ <3


----------



## Asher Grey (Jan 7, 2019)

These are all super good! Reminds me of old fashioned book illustrations


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## PercyD (Jan 26, 2019)

Pogo said:


> View attachment 53064


QT. Where are they even going~~


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2019)

PercyD said:


> QT. Where are they even going~~


On a journey. Lets hope they dont get lost. :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2019)

Always love your art man !


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> Always love your art man !


(=ᗜ=) Oh stop. But thanks.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Jan 26, 2019)

Not gonna lie. When I opened this up, I thought it was going to be a thread bout John Wayne Gacey. The serial killer who made art in prison after his conviction and sold it to the public. Lol silly me.

Love your style though! Lots of great stuff!

Edit: John Wayne Gacey would do clown gigs, and one of the names he used as a clown was 'Pogo the Clown'


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2019)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> Not gonna lie. When I opened this up, I thought it was going to be a thread bout John Wayne Gacey. The serial killer who made art in prison after his conviction and sold it to the public. Lol silly me.
> 
> Love your style though! Lots of great stuff!
> 
> Edit: John Wayne Gacey would do clown gigs, and one of the names he used as a clown was 'Pogo the Clown'


Thanks for the compliment and for the bit of trivia thats slightly unsettling. (o_*꓃*_ o`)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2019)

A lot of the images aren't appearing? 

What I can see is cute.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> A lot of the images aren't appearing?
> 
> What I can see is cute.


Thanks!
There is a bunch of images wanting to load on this page maybe thats why some arent showing up. ^^;


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Jan 27, 2019)

Your drawings have a lovely flow and movement.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 27, 2019)

Munch D. Terelli said:


> Your drawings have a lovely flow and movement.


Thanks :3
But my brain tells me their stationary


----------



## Unexpected (Jan 27, 2019)

You're drawings have a very nostalgic quality that I can't seem to nail down.

I think PercyD's comparison to old book illustrations comes closest to what vibes I'm having.

I too am having loading issues, but I definitely like what I see so far.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2022)

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcjUMsJnjjicXbDaY5lr1AL2wy_zSbbXF


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2022)

Your art reminds me of Chinese and Japanese illustrations.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 10, 2022)

Pogo said:


> View attachment 53064
> View attachment 53071
> View attachment 53232
> View attachment 53438
> ...


I remember that last one 

It was so sweet of you to draw that for me <3


----------



## Pogo (Apr 10, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Your art reminds me of Chinese and Japanese illustrations.


i did spend a good amount of time in the library.
there is no doubt i took influences from both.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 10, 2022)

Your art is adorable uwu


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2022)

pixel doodles of familiar faces.
in a more or less uniform style.
ya'll are wonderful. colors may not match.


----------



## PercyD (Oct 4, 2022)

I love this~


----------



## metatherat (Oct 12, 2022)

Pogo said:


> View attachment 138167
> pixel doodles of familiar faces.
> in a more or less uniform style.
> ya'll are wonderful. colors may not match.


Oo, many pixelnimals!
I'd play that on my handheld gaming system *rat fingerguns*


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Oct 13, 2022)

Pogo said:


> View attachment 138167
> pixel doodles of familiar faces.
> in a more or less uniform style.
> ya'll are wonderful. colors may not match.


Eeyyy!!! There I am!


----------

